# Calling Ireland mobile/landline from UK mobile



## Daddy (7 Sep 2013)

My son is about to start college in Scotland.   I would like to put him on the cheapest PAYG package in UK for texts or calls to Ireland.  Tesco have a prepay offer £15 top up which gives you in total £45 in credit.  But texts cost 20p and calls to Ireland 25p a minute.    Has anyone any knowledge of whats the cheapest he can get with a mobile phone operator that will keep costs down

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (7 Sep 2013)

Does he have a smartphone? Could he just use Viber, Skype and WhatsApp to keep in contact free of charge when he buys data with his top up.


----------



## so-crates (7 Sep 2013)

Might be worth looking at this site


----------



## Daddy (7 Sep 2013)

Thanks ya Viber is the way to go all right.  Kids very with it these days.


----------

